# any C++ for Windows7 x64??



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2010)

i had turbo C++ 7.something previously which used to work fine on my windows 7 x86. however ever since i moved to the 64 bit, its not woeking. even the programs that i made in x86 arent working 


can you suggest a solution??


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2010)

the programs dont work because its not written in x64 or the dependencies arent in the same dir they were in x32.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 24, 2010)

For Visual Studio 2010, if I want a program to work on any CPU, there is an option to have it compile and work for "any cpu." There are also options for x86, x64, and Itanium.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> For Visual Studio 2010, if I want a program to work on any CPU, there is an option to have it compile and work for "any cpu." There are also options for x86, x64, and Itanium.



gotta use .net/java or similar languages then.

classic compilers produce machine code that only works on the target architecture (x86, x64, ARM, super nintendo cpu)


----------

